# Main page discrepencies



## BK (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi - 
I'd noticed that I see different headlines for a while on your main page depending which device I connected with.
My mobile devices seemed to show the most recent news articles (The 1DX announcement today for instance - woot!)

But when I connected with various computers I've been seeing the Tamron 85 1.4 as the lead headline for about a week now.

I finally tracked down the difference and can reproduce the issue consistently. If I connect to www.canonrumors.com everything works great. However, if I connect to canonrumors.com without the leading www then I get stale headlines.

It's a non-issue for me now that I have a solution. But I thought this might help somebody else.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 1, 2016)

That makes no difference for me. Usually, its a matter of having to clear a cache. A old image can be cached and be brought up rather than a later version. Clear out the cache and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## axtstern (Feb 1, 2016)

Yep I have the same issue

by any chance do you use Edge?

I do, I have the Tamron effect and when using the forum every click gets me the 
*Do you want to leave the page' pop up


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2016)

This should be fixed shortly, thanks for reporting it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2016)

Fixed.


----------



## Khufu (Mar 21, 2016)

Okay, now I'm curious!...

How? What magical wizardry fixed this? Seems like you knew exactly what the cause/fix was! I probably won't understand if it's all too webmastery-technical, but I recall experiencing this with CR in the past (and regarding the url difference; I've known websites that simply don't exist when you skip the 'www.' bit!)

Is it something as simple as telling the servers not to be lazy by relying on people's cached (and outdated) pages, but to always send shiny, new pages? Bad, lazy robots! I wonder if there'll be Artificial Apathy and Artificial Stress & Fatigue as Artificial Intelligence develops... I shouldn't call the robots lazy, my bad!


----------



## CapturingLight (Mar 21, 2016)

I am still seeing the problem using firefox 45.


----------

